# Pet Safe Floor Cleaning Products Help



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can recommend a good floor cleaning product that has obviously got to be pet safe.

I want something for washing the patio down and also something for inside on the kitchen tiles and laminate floor that is effective and reasonably priced.


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

For out side we use jeyes fliud very clean smell and it states safe on tin for cleaning kennels but its good in the garden as well , we think what ever you use the area need through rinsing ! we use a steam cleaner often as no chemicals are needed
in my whelping area we use johnsons veterinary clean and safe
but wilkos do anti-bacterial wipes only 88p for 40
kills E.coli listeria and salmonela we use lots of these lemon or lavander they are good to have around when living with 6 dogs


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

growler1961 said:


> For out side we use jeyes fliud very clean smell and it states safe on tin for cleaning kennels but its good in the garden as well , we think what ever you use the area need through rinsing ! we use a steam cleaner often as no chemicals are needed
> in my whelping area we use johnsons veterinary clean and safe
> but wilkos do anti-bacterial wipes only 88p for 40
> kills E.coli listeria and salmonela we use lots of these lemon or lavander they are good to have around when living with 6 dogs


we use the anit bac wipes too on our wood floor in the front room, when i am just tidyin up abit i stand on them and slide from one side of the room to the other it works great


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

We use jeyes fliud outside and I use Mr Sheen laminate floor cleaner,it needs diluting dowm but it works a treat,I use it on our kitchen tiles too


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Mr Sheen laminate floor cleaner,it needs diluting dowm but it works a treat,I use it on our kitchen tiles too


i have bought some of that recently but as wipes its good stuff


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> We use jeyes fliud outside and I use Mr Sheen laminate floor cleaner,it needs diluting dowm but it works a treat,I use it on our kitchen tiles too


thats what I use too and the Mr Sheen dries very quickly as well which is a good thing


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

claire said:


> i have bought some of that recently but as wipes its good stuff


I didn't know they did wipes,must get some with the amount of stuff spilled on our floor,easier than doing the whole lot everyday


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Only use Cromessol ADD which is a good anti-bacterial but not that easy to get hold of as we pick it up at shows  really good stuff and although it sounds expensive you dont use alot as it is a high concentrate - cant stand the smell on Jeyes


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I use eco products - good for the environment, safe for pets and other animals and the kids too. Also cleans really well.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I use my steam cleaner, no chemicals just water.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> We use jeyes fliud outside and I use Mr Sheen laminate floor cleaner,it needs diluting dowm but it works a treat,I use it on our kitchen tiles too


Thanks for all the suggestions, where can you get this jeyes fluid from then? Is it available at the supermarkets? 

What do you all use on your leather sofas? We have tried a few of the wipe type things and they aren't very good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, where can you get this jeyes fluid from then? Is it available at the supermarkets?
> 
> What do you all use on your leather sofas? We have tried a few of the wipe type things and they aren't very good.


try not letting the dos sit on them!? it is leather and it dont fend very well against claws and dog slobber!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

garryd said:


> try not letting the dos sit on them!? it is leather and it dont fend very well against claws and dog slobber!


Dogs don't sit on the sofa, it still needs cleaning though!?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

You can buy jeyes from supermarkets,garden centers and pet shops but you need to let it dry before you allow animals to go back out,and it is for outdoors only.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Dogs don't sit on the sofa, it still needs cleaning though!?!


i am in the car game Alan,and if ever i gotta clean leather i use a top leather cleaner and hide food from halfords !You can even use this on your sofa at home


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> You can buy jeyes from supermarkets,garden centers and pet shops but you need to let it dry before you allow animals to go back out,and it is for outdoors only.


Okay, will have a look next time I'm at tescos, the stuff we've been using stinks!


----------



## eileen40 (Mar 1, 2010)

safe 4 disinfectant is the best as it dosnt burn dogs feet like jeyes can and it is a 5lt consentrated and lasts longer than jeyes and its eco frendly and animals can go out whiles it stiill wet: huh:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been using Supa Clean from the animal health company.

SupaClean - The Animal Health Company Ltd


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I use Jeyes fluid outside, and Shelleys pet cleaning stuff (from Two by Two) it's an enzyme cleaner so it really gets the smell out and it's gotten out stains in the carpet we've had for years. And QVC sell these 2 amazing products, one is a leather cleaner and wax and nourisher in one, and they also sell this stuff that looks like a foam block but it's actually a cleaner, and you cut it to the size you need completely bio degradable and eco friendly, al you need to do is dip it in a bit of water. Handily I can't remember either of thier names. =[
x


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

On our leather sofa we use a damp chamis. For the floors i use Zoflora (the little bottles you have to dilute) it states safe for animal use once dry.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

To clean my kitchen and bathroom floors I use the same method as I do at work (vets) good old mop and bucket with bleach and flash mixed together and diluted. We have to use this at the vets because the whole place has to be as clean as possible even the walls get bleached daily. Bleach is what does most of the work killing pretty much everything and the flash is just to make it smell nice. The whole op theatre gets fully bleached daily, floor, walls the lot to kill all the germs and nasties that can spread between animals. It gets rid of all the contagious germs hanging around that can make pets really sick. Operating instuments get bleached before going through the steriliser. Only thing we don't use bleach for is cleaning the metal kennels as over time it corrodes the metal.


----------

